# Report: Drunken drivers get licenses back early



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

*Report: Drunken drivers get licenses back early
*By *Associated Press*
Sunday, April 2, 2006

*Q*UINCY -- Scores of convicted drunken drivers get their licenses back long before their suspensions are up, despite tough new laws aimed at keeping drunken drivers off the road, according to a published report.
 An investigation by The Patriot Ledger of Quincy found that, in January alone, 41 of 107 drunken drivers who asked for an early reinstatement of their license were granted it by the state Board of Appeal, even though the drivers had an average of two years remaining on their suspensions.
"The numbers are shocking and people should be disgusted," said Barbara Harrington, executive director of the Massachusetts chapter of Mothers Against Drunk Driving.
In each case, the drivers receive "hardship licenses," given to those who convince officials they will no long drink and drive and that their suspensions are crippling their livelihoods. Such licenses are generally in effect 12 hours per day so recipients can drive to work or school.
Last fall, Melanie's Law went into effect with new safeguards to keep repeat offenders off the road, such as in-car breath tests. But convicted drunken drivers can still plead hardship.
Most of those cases are considered by a hearing officer at the Registry of Motor Vehicles. The Registry granted 588 hardship licenses in the first two months of this year, but some went to traffic scofflaws and the Registry does not break down how many were given to drunken drivers.
Drivers denied hardship from the Registry can take their case to the three-member Board of Appeal.
The Ledger's review of the 41 hardships licenses approved by the board in January found that 34 of those drivers had been charged with drunken driving at least twice and 19 had three or more offenses.
Six time drunken driver Hilario Fernandes Jr. was given a hardship license in January, though roughly two years remained on his 10-year license suspension. Fernandes is allowed to drive during daylight hours.
Fernandes, 46, told The Ledger he needs a car because he's a painter and has to transport ladders from job to job. Fernandes still can't drive because he hasn't paid reinstatement fees and other expenses.
"It's a struggle without a license," Fernandes said. "I know I screwed up in my younger years. I never killed anybody. I never even crashed. I'm trying as hard as I can to put my life back together."
Appeal board members said they carefully consider both public safety and the hardships faced by the applicant. They said they always review relevant records, such as the applicant's driving history, criminal record and probation file. In the Fernandes case, for instance, the board considered that his last offense was nearly 12 years ago and that there was no evidence of driving on a suspended license, said board member Jeanne Koehr.
"We're not callous in making these decisions," board chairman Roger Babb said. "We're very careful. We ask good hard questions and we seek documentation for support.... None of us are going out of our way to support people who are drinking and driving."


----------



## PPDBlue (Apr 2, 2006)

policelaborlaw.com said:


> *Report: Drunken drivers get licenses back early*
> By *Associated Press*
> Sunday, April 2, 2006
> 
> ...


Just shows we don't need tougher laws, just truth in sentencing.
Time for the Bay State to get the Pilgrims out of Office.......


----------

